# Gadgetboys DIY Adventure



## Gadgetboy (12/2/18)

So here it is.
The rabbit hole gets deeper. After following @KZOR and @Silver diy adventure recipe posts they inspired me to start as well. After chatting with @KZOR i decided to give his recipe Coolio a shot. Ordered the concentrates on Wednesday from Blckvapour and too my surprise received them the same day.
I was soo excited to try my new adventure so when i got home all other chores and to do's were benched. Broke out the scale and concentrates and started mixing. when i was finished, me being the impatient type decided to drip some on the hadaly, wicked and primed it all ready to give my new juice a go - take one hit and instantly terrible. tasted like Panado Syrup. it was horrible. 
The wife said i must let it steep a bit so into the dark room it went.
In the mean time i decided to mix up some Mustard milk and coffe cake as this is the basic of basics for new DIYers. 
Saturday comes and i break out the scale and mixing utensils. I decided that if this one does not taste good then thats it, im giving up. To my surprise after mixing i gave it a vape. Smooth creamy vanilla strawberry taste. That however was not enough. I decided to add some Koolade to give it that fresh cool taste. Wow, i was amazed. mixed up another 60ml and im still using it as an all day vape.

I then decided last night to give the Coolio a try again to see if its getting better or not. To my surprise, the peppermint is not so strong and the milkiness is starting to come out more. It almost tastes like im eating a peppermint crisp chocolate. i thing after a few more days steeping this one has the potential to be a great recipe. 
A big up to @KZOR for the guidance and help and to @rogue zombie for the coffee cake.
I think this rabbit hole is going to get even deeper.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 7


----------



## Silver (12/2/18)

Marvellous @Gadgetboy 
Thanks for the feedback

Congrats on the DIY !

Will be watching your adventures as they continue!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Gadgetboy (12/2/18)

Silver said:


> Marvellous @Gadgetboy
> Thanks for the feedback
> 
> Congrats on the DIY !
> ...



Yeah, cant wait for the coffee cake to steep. i did enjoy the mixing time and i felt like a mad scientist!!!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Silver (12/2/18)

Gadgetboy said:


> Yeah, cant wait for the coffee cake to steep. i did enjoy the mixing time and i felt like a mad scientist!!!



I know the feeling 
It reminds me of school and being in the Science lab. Haha

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## KZOR (12/2/18)

Gadgetboy said:


> i did enjoy the mixing time and i felt like a mad scientist!!!


DIY is a very satisfying hobby. Glad you enjoyed my recipe but have to admit that Coolio was one of my very early recipes when i was still a noob. Learnt alot since then. 
Good to hear that you having fun.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Gadgetboy (12/2/18)

KZOR said:


> DIY is a very satisfying hobby. Glad you enjoyed my recipe but have to admit that Coolio was one of my very early recipes when i was still a noob. Learnt alot since then.
> Good to hear that you having fun.



Absolutely loving it. The Coolio i think is going to be a winner in my books. i absolutely love a peppermint crisp chocolate and i hope its going in that direction. If not, no biggie, i will just improve on it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RichJB (12/2/18)

Welcome to DIY, @Gadgetboy. It's a great journey, savour it every step of the way.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Andre (12/2/18)

Enjoy the journey @Gadgetboy.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (12/2/18)

Enjoy @Gadgetboy - it is a whole new wonderful world awaiting you 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Gadgetboy (18/2/18)

Right... so after being booked off work for a while with a back injury exhausting the playlist on the hard drives and driving the wife crazy I decided to give my diy juice I mixed up last week a go. It had a full week in a dark cupboard to steep. So here it goes—. First up is the mustard milk, cleaned and rewicked the hadaly and primed it. I must say, I was very hesitant on this one as I’m not a fan of strawberry. To my surprise, smooth almost ice creaminsh taste to it. A definite winner. The wife has already finished a full 30ml bottle. 
Secondly was the coffee cake. Same procedure. Clean and rewick the hadaly, not a bad vape. You can definitely taste the coffee in there, a bit harsh on the lungs. I think I’m going to mix in a bit of caramel as sudgested by @rogue zombie to soften it up a bit. Another winner in the books. It might get better after another weeks steep. 
Finally I save the best for last, last week I mixed up some of @KZOR coolio. A peppermint profile. I tasted a bit last week and it was horrible, tasted like Panasonic syrup. To my surprise when I tried some today, the milk ones has started to come through and it tastes like you are eating a peppermint crisp chocolate. I absolutely love this one. 
I have placed my order already for more pg and vg and going to mix some more tomorrow if this stupid back is up for it I am going to give icee watermelon from @Rude a go as well. So far so good. Amazing how a bit of rnr for the juice makes everything better!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------

